# Too tall, can I whack it?



## Slartibartfast (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a Willie Nelson growing in a large pot outdoors and it's up to 5"5" tall now.  It looks like it might be beginning to flower but it's still too early for me to tell.  If it gets any taller, I'll have a visibility problem.  Anybody know how much crop I will lose if I cut a foot off the top before the flowers get any more developed?  Any better ideas?

That's my Citralah behind it.  I'll be smoking that in a few weeks


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 21, 2008)

If it's flowering, it is pretty much done growing. The only thing that will make it taller is the main cola. I definitely wouldn't cut the top off, thats where your largest bud will form. Worst comes to worst, train it to bend over and tie the top down.


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 21, 2008)

Bend her over , she will do amazing things and stay good and short. IMO Much Love.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 21, 2008)

Bend her over and tie her up, but don't whack it! 




haha.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 21, 2008)

lol cutting off the main cola!! lol haha dont do that.. just tie her down if you have to.. but don't cut the main cola... if you must, then u must, but that is where you are going to get the most bud from, but take ur safety into consideration first, then your bud


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 21, 2008)

Got it... don't cut the main cola.  

Thanks guys.  Okay now bend over baby while I tie you down!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 21, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> I have a Willie Nelson growing in a large pot outdoors and it's up to 5"5" tall now. It looks like it might be beginning to flower but it's still too early for me to tell. If it gets any taller, I'll have a visibility problem. Anybody know how much crop I will lose if I cut a foot off the top before the flowers get any more developed? Any better ideas?
> 
> That's my Citralah behind it. I'll be smoking that in a few weeks
> 
> View attachment 74811


 
*:farm: Just bend her over and tie her down,  *

*DONT ever chop your Willie :rofl:*

*Seriously, just bend Her over and tie Her down, SHE wont lose anything that way, and may actually gain :hubba:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *just bend Her over and tie Her down, you wont lose anything that way, and may actually gain :hubba:*


 
Aint that the truth !! :shocked:


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 21, 2008)

Sure hope she's not a he...... Good luck bro!


----------



## growdammit (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL...

dont whack your willie


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 21, 2008)

Quasimodo said:
			
		

> Sure hope she's not a he...... Good luck bro!



Nah, she's beginning to sprout _pistills_ all over herself. 
___________

Edit:  _Aw Hick, I didn't know I couldn't post about kittens.  _


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 21, 2008)

growdammit said:
			
		

> LOL...
> 
> dont whack your willie



But it's okay to smoke your own willie, right?   Just not in public I guess.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 22, 2008)

Better your own then someone elses....


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 22, 2008)

haha hilarious thread guys! ima say funniest ive seen yet. but agreed its a bad idead to cut now  not only will u lose most of the bud from that flowering spot you could cause the plant to hermie due to shock and also the plant would use more vegetative energy in trying to grow back the system rather than producing a thicker bud. good luck with that *****


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 22, 2008)

lol,great thread.whos the breeder of your willie?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 22, 2008)

:banana: All this talk about bending her over and tying her up made me forget what we were discussing......oh yeah, Dont be silly and whack your willie!! Bury the pot and then carefully, starting at the middle of the plant or slightly higher, start training the plant to be tied down. you may only be able to tie her a few inches at a time. once the middle is secured than tie the top the same way. after a few days you may be able to tie her down a little further if you need too. a little at a time or you will snap your willie right off!!!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 22, 2008)

I prefer to whack mine cause I'm afraid I'll hurt it if I bend it. It curves on it's own a little bit, but that doesn't seem to be doin the trick.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 22, 2008)

:doh: :rofl: TMI Muddy. LOL


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 22, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lol,great thread.whos the breeder of your willie?


I don't know who the breeder is.  My indoor-growing friend gave me a cutting, but I'll ask next time I see him.  Last year he gave me an AK48 cutting and it grew beautifully outdoors.  I harvested it in late September and I'm still smoking it, almost out now though.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 22, 2008)

That ak looked purple... yuuuuuuumy. I am real excited to see how that willie turns out. good grow!!


----------



## kaotik (Aug 22, 2008)

i have the same problem.. i thought for sure this big plant would be male, but nope it's female. 
it's poping it's head over my fence to say hey to my neighbor now. it's kinda stiff to bend over. so being that it's in a pot, i think i'm just gonna dig a little 1 or 2 foot trench for it and put the pot in ther to lower it a bit. (not looking forward to that though, i know where i'm diggin is nothing but huge rocks, so it's gonna be fun)
it's another idea for you. (more work though)


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm hoping it will stop growing taller now that it's flowering; at least I think it's flowering, but this is my first experience with sativa.  I thought about digging it in, but I'll just try to train it over if it comes to that.
In the future I think I'll stick with indica, they seem to be quicker and easier.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 22, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> That ak looked purple... yuuuuuuumy. I am real excited to see how that willie turns out. good grow!!


Here's the AK from last year.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=165052&postcount=1
Bugs were starting to get it, so I harvested about a week early.  I'm just about out of it now, but it was some great smoke.  A good happy high and didn't leave you in a coma later on.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 23, 2008)

Your Willie is impressive there BART!!!:aok: 

sorry couldnt resist,,,,had to keep it goin!!!:banana:


----------



## turtledro (Aug 23, 2008)

thought about digging a hole and putting the pot in it?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 28, 2008)

turtledro said:
			
		

> thought about digging a hole and putting the pot in it?


I would if I thought I wouldn't harvest enough to last until next year's crop, plus it seems to have quit growing taller now.

My lil ol' AK (from last September's crop) is just now running out, so I'll have my Citralah plus a shitload from Willie this Fall.  I'm cutting the Citralah this weekend.

While I was scoping the Cit today, I looked at Willie and she already has some baby trichomes.

*Question:* The trichs at the top of the Citralah are 40% amber, which is what I want.  But the ones on the lower limbs are mostly hazy mixed with clear.  Do y'all think I should wait another week for the lower ones to mature some more?  I don't want couchlock, just a good party high.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 28, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> While I was scoping the Cit today, I looked at Willie and she already has some baby trichomes.


 
Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## growdammit (Aug 28, 2008)

I still laugh when I think about "dont whack your willie"...

That is too funny... sorry couldnt help it

:rofl:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 29, 2008)

I guess I should put that in my sig... like a public service announcement.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 29, 2008)

cuzigothigh said:
			
		

> Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!



Oh, alright, I'll get some pix tomorrow.  I'm gonna whack the Citralah Saturday.  Got to clean up my drying area and air it out, smells like my lawn mower right now.

Here are last weeks pictures 8/22
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=74811&d=1219295394

Here are this week's pictures 8/29
The small one gets cut this weekend


----------

